# Equilibrium: group buy - status: completed.



## alym

Anyone wanna go halfers on a 4kg bucket? I'm thinking of buying one but don't need 4kg; 2 would last me a good while I think.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

how much would it be????


----------



## PeteAce

I'd be interested if it's close to $15/kg.


----------



## jkam

I'm also interested depending on price.


----------



## alym

I think it retails for about 75 bucks / 4 kg in Canada.

Alternatively, I know they also sell a 24kg bucket (which is a bit much) for about 200usd online. I don't know if anyone here in Canada can get it, nor have I bothered to ask. 

If there is sufficient interest, and this turns into somewhat of a group buy, I'll ask Grant, Roger, or April to see if they can bring in the big bucket...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

sounds like you already have have enough interest to get the big 24 kg.


----------



## alym

4 people would be pushing it; I think we'd need at least 6 to make it worth while...
I'll let this sit overnight to see what kind of interest there is, then ping one of our fine sponsors tomorrow (or if one of them happens to stumble upon this thread, they can let us know if they can get it ;-)


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

He he sorry my hoarding instinct is getting the better of me. Yah I do not need 6kgs would last mine and my childrens life time


----------



## jkam

yeah... I wouldnt want to 6kg of equilibrium sitting in my house haha. 

I'm fine with splitting the 24kg six or more ways though.

I want 2-4kg.


----------



## bodo

*equilibrium*

I like to split 6 ways or more..thx!


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*

Well it wouldn't last that long actually depending on tank size //

There is clearly interest in buying bulk. Let me ask what the big bucket costs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dosan

count me in if its not too late, thanks. Luis


----------



## teija

Can I ask a stupid question? What does Equilibrium do? I can't keep up with all of the different additives & their names..


----------



## InfraredDream

I am interested but in about 1 kg or so as my tanks are small. Not sure if you would consider spliting in small amounts, but I am adding myself here just in case.


----------



## alym

So far, I think the 24kg bucket can be purchased for $200 + 60 shipping and then whatever tax we get hit with across the border. Works out to about $11/kg (cost).

We'd need some smaller buckets to distribute the stuff (yogurt containers maybe?), and a way to weigh it. @Pete: I'm thinking that $15/kg is totally doable and this is looking to be quite viable.

I'll keep you posted. Once I confirm that I can actually order it, we'll need to work out logistics for payment etc. 

Mods, can you move this thread to the group buy section, so it's in the right place? I didn't expect it to snowball like this at all! 

--a


----------



## DAN O

Hey Alym l would be interested in a group buy for 2 to 4 kg.s.


----------



## bonsai dave

I'm in for 2 kg.


----------



## Chappy

Hi Alym:

I'm also in for 2 kg.
Shelley


----------



## effox

Moving to group buy section with a redirect for more viewing by members.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'd be interested in a couple of kg's should this gb come through. Oh, and I thought I would add that I have a number of 1 lb and 5 lb Solar Hydroponics containers I'm willing to donate to put this stuff in.


----------



## PeteAce

Great, count me in for 1kg, or if there are more left, I can get 2kg. Thanks!!


----------



## alym

So far:

Alym: 3kg (confirmed)
O.C.D Fishies: 1kg (confirmed)
Bubblebee: 2kg (confirmed)
jkam: 2kg (confirmed)
bodo: 2kg (confirmed)
infrareddream: 1kg (confirmed)
dan-o: 2 (confirmed)
discusdave: 2kg (confirmed)
n/a: 2kg (confirmed)
2wheelsx2: 2kg
peteace: 1 kg (confirmed)
Davej: 2 kg(confirmed)
Athena: 1kg (confirmed)

I think this cuts it off for one order of 24kg.
I won't place the order yet -- can you folks confirm your interest, I'll work on securing the price, which I imagine will work out to slightly less than $15/kg.

Alym


----------



## Chappy

N/A - confirmed (Shelley)


----------



## bonsai dave

Confirmed dave


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I am confirmed Alym


----------



## DAN O

Wow a lot of interest in this group buy, confirm 2 kg's. DAN O


----------



## davej

If someone backs out I'd be in. 

Dave


----------



## jkam

I'll do 2kg so someone else can get in on it. Confirmed.


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*



davej said:


> If someone backs out I'd be in.
> 
> Dave


For how many kg bro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteAce

Please confirm 1KG for me. Thanks Alym.


----------



## BubBleBee

If there's room for one more confirm me for one forsure. I am in with OCD but our wires got crossed last nite and I wish to purchase 2kg's for myself. 1kg for OCD. 3kg's in total. Please and thnk u.


----------



## InfraredDream

I confirm 1 kg too.

I have a small digital scale that can measure up to 3 kg. I can also donate yogourt containers, no idea how much they can hold, 1 kg maybe? Or could we use big ziplock bags?

Let me know if I can help measure and distribute the bucket. I am in Burnaby close to Boundary road, so the location is convenient for many people.

Thanks for organizing it!


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*

Seems like we have room for about 3 or 4 kg depending on Davej.

Anyone else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davej

2kg if possible


Thanks


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*

Assuming Gary is confirmed, room for 2 more kg.

I think that we can safely place the order at this point... Worst case scenario, we each take a little extra.

Hah, current retail cost in Canada - 16 bucks per 300g. Group buy will get us more than 3 times that for the same price!

Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## effox

Well done, I love to see these groups buys go through.


----------



## athena

Can I get 1kg please?

Thank you


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*



athena said:


> Can I get 1kg please?
> 
> Thank you


Sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfraredDream

Yeah, very sweet. I buy it from J&L for $11-12 per 600g though, the best price I know 

Let me know when you need help with that.


----------



## jkam

If anyone flakes I'm willing to pick up an extra 1-2 kg on top of my original 2kg.


----------



## Dosan

Missed all the action since I last logged on. I'm good for whatever is available, if there's any, thanks, Luis


----------



## hp10BII

I'm good for up to 2kg if there's anything left over too.


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*

Dosan and hp10bii I'll keep you posted.

Just waiting to hear back from seachem - the purchasing guy is in Australia at the moment!

--a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teija

All I wanted to confirm was that Equilibrium is what it was I am going to be buying to help buffer my tanks... I have now figured that out but surprised no one could have answered "for buffering." Because this thread was originally under the Plants section I thought maybe I was getting a fert's name confused with the buffering stuff.

Any space left on the group buy, or should I just get some from Island Pets tonight like I was going to? I only have a 14 gal tank so wouldn't need a huge amount - 1kg I would imagine would be more than enough.


----------



## effox

teija said:


> All I wanted to confirm was that Equilibrium is what it was I am going to be buying to help buffer my tanks... I have now figured that out but surprised no one could have answered "for buffering." Because this thread was originally under the Plants section I thought maybe I was getting a fert's name confused with the buffering stuff.
> 
> Any space left on the group buy, or should I just get some from Island Pets tonight like I was going to? I only have a 14 gal tank so wouldn't need a huge amount - 1kg I would imagine would be more than enough.


You can also try Nutrafin's African Cichlid Conditioner, if you can't get into this GB of Equilibrium. It works great for shrimp. BTW 1kg in a 14g tank will last forever. 300 grams will last you a long time. You'll be dosing like 1/3 of a teaspoon a week or something along those lines, so don't feel too left out!


----------



## alym

@teija, you were in pretty early, so I'm happy to only take 2 or 2.5kg so you can get in on this.

@dosan, you posted earliest, so you get the last 1kg available.

@HP10bii, I think that brings us to 24kg, but I'll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## teija

effox said:


> You can also try Nutrafin's African Cichlid Conditioner, if you can't get into this GB of Equilibrium. It works great for shrimp. BTW 1kg in a 14g tank will last forever. 300 grams will last you a long time. You'll be dosing like 1/3 of a teaspoon a week or something along those lines, so don't feel too left out!


Thanks Effox! I'm going to make the trip to Island Pets today as my tank is definitely suffering (2 more fish looking unhappy last night  ) and buffering/kH/GH are the "invisible" culprits I hadn't paid enough attention to before.

Alym: Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll just have to pay the extra so that I can get what I need tonight and start my tank "recovering" sooner rather than later.  
Great to see another successful looking group buy! Thanks for organizing it!


----------



## alym

Ok, I've put in the order through J&L, thanks Allan (if you're reading this).
It works out to just under $11/kg, AFTER tax!  Now that's pretty sweet. They expect to have it here just before Christmas; as it is a special order item.

Since I know most of you on the group buy personally, I've put the purchase on my credit card. If paying me by paypal, I'd appreciate it if you could add just a little bit so I'm not eating paypal fees to put together this order. PM me for my paypal address; or, if you'd like to pay cash, that's fine too.

Gary - I'll pm you regarding containers and weighing the stuff out.

Glad this all worked out!


----------



## Dosan

Thanks Alym
I'll pay by cash if that's alright with you, great job organizing this GB, and a thanks to you too Gary. Luis


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks for your hard work Alym. I will pay cash too.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Thanks Alym My first group buy and it has been awesome so far. 
You rock


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Alym. I'll pay by cash. I have 5 or 6 1 lb tubs, and 1 5 lb tub.


----------



## InfraredDream

That is great! Thank you and J&L for that  As I said they are my current supplier and they are awesome 

I'll pay cash when we meet. If you need the money prior to that, let me know and we'll arrange something.
And I offer my help again in weighing, containers and all.
Just let me know.


----------



## alym

InfraredDream said:


> That is great! Thank you and J&L for that  As I said they are my current supplier and they are awesome
> 
> I'll pay cash when we meet. If you need the money prior to that, let me know and we'll arrange something.
> And I offer my help again in weighing, containers and all.
> Just let me know.


Definitely need the help weighing; and no need to pay me prior; I'm ok cash-wise 

I just want to be sure I ultimately get paid. Having said that, there seems to be quite a bit of demand for the product so I have no fear as to whether we'll be able to sell it all.

IF there is sufficient interest, I could ask JL to bring in a second tub; but I don't think we have enough people here interested...


----------



## DAN O

Looks like nobody likes pay pal. lol..  Thanks Alym. I will pay cash too...


----------



## PeteAce

I will pay cash. Thanks for getting us down to such a great price! Awesome job Alym!


----------



## InfraredDream

I like PayPal to deal with people that I can't meet


----------



## davej

I'll pay cash or a couple of longfin calico's. 
Your choice. ;o)


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*



davej said:


> I'll pay cash or a couple of longfin calico's.
> Your choice. ;o)


That's a win in either case, your calicos are stunning fish!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII

Great deal on the group buy. KE is selling the 4kg tub for $100.


----------



## alym

Yeah, the stuff in Canada is NOT cheap. Hahah, I should ask for $15/kg and it'd still be a steal


----------



## InfraredDream

Am I the only one that usually buy this:
SeaChem Equilibrium - 600 Gram


----------



## alym

InfraredDream said:


> Am I the only one that usually buy this:
> SeaChem Equilibrium - 600 Gram


After tax, that still works out to $21.19/kg...

$11.35 + HST = $12.71 for 600g...


----------



## InfraredDream

Yeah, taxes... But still cheaper then what is mentioned (4 kg for $100)

I hope you're not getting me wrong about the group buy, I am VERY happy with the price, that's why I am in


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

what is this stuff for ??


----------



## bonsai dave

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> what is this stuff for ??


Here is some information on the product

Seachem. Equilibrium


----------



## PeteAce

Nope, I was going to wait until boxing day to pick that up in JL then I saw this thread. I bought my first 300g bottle from KE for $11+taxes!! They definitely do not have the best price in town.



InfraredDream said:


> Am I the only one that usually buy this:
> SeaChem Equilibrium - 600 Gram


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*



InfraredDream said:


> Yeah, taxes... But still cheaper then what is mentioned (4 kg for $100)
> 
> I hope you're not getting me wrong about the group buy, I am VERY happy with the price, that's why I am in


Not at all my friend! Just wanted to clarify 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym

I've had a number of people PM'ing and messaging me about getting in on this group buy, unfortunately, we are limited to 24kg b/c that's the size of the bucket. I'll put a feeler out now:

How many others would be interested in buying either MORE at the same price, or just getting in on this group buy? If there is sufficient interest (ie. 24kg worth), I could see about ordering a second one.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I would be interested in one more possibly two myself


----------



## hp10BII

Still interested in picking up 2kg if a second 24kg bucket is on it's way.


----------



## PeteAce

In that case I'll have total of 2KG to help out.


----------



## Edarion

I want some.!!!!


----------



## alym

PeteAce said:


> In that case I'll have total of 2KG to help out.


Pete, keep my life simple ;-)
How much do you want in ADDITION to what you already ordered on the first group buy?


----------



## alym

Edarion said:


> I want some.!!!!


How much do you want, if a second order is to go through, I'd need to know by end of day Friday, so I can let J&L know in time ;-)

Guys, please be specific when posting here, it really helps keep this all organized.

A.


----------



## PeteAce

If the 2nd order were to go through, I would like addition of 1KG. 
Thanks.



alym said:


> Pete, keep my life simple ;-)
> How much do you want in ADDITION to what you already ordered on the first group buy?


----------



## alym

2nd order:

OCDFishies: 1-2kg
Edarion: 1kg?
PeteAce: 1kg
HP10BII: 3kg
jkam: 2kg (only if necessary)
tangdaddy: 2kg
discusdave: 2kg
j2daff: 2kg
Dosan: 1 kg
CRSFan: 3kg
bluecrasher96: 1kg



4 more to go


----------



## alym

Jkam: 2 more kg (based on earlier post)?
tangdaddy: 2kg


----------



## alym

14 more kg to make a second order a reality!


----------



## bonsai dave

I'm down for 2 more kgs


----------



## alym

12 more to go!


----------



## jkam

I'm in 100% for the first 2kg. 

Unsure about the second 2kg. If it comes down to the wire and thats what is needed, I'll commit to the second 2kg so that everyone can get some.


----------



## j2daff

If you do a second order I'm confirmed in for 2kg at that price.


----------



## alym

Looks like we need 10 more kg to go; I could do one more kg if necessary...


----------



## tang daddy

Hi Alym, please reserve 2! Who do we pay?


----------



## alym

tang daddy said:


> Hi Alym, please reserve 2! Who do we pay?


Chris, you'll only need to pay if we can make a second order go through; at the moment, it may not happen.


----------



## Dosan

Alym
I'll take another kg. thanks, Luis


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*

Got you in too - we are close now...
9kg left...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym

I'm cutting the second group buy off tonight at midnight (at least to get in on first shipment). If we don't have enough interest, we can still order it once the interest is there; but it'll arrive likely after the first batch.


----------



## CRS Fan

I'll take 3KG. Not that I'll EVER use that much. Thanks for organizing this Alym. Well done, my friend.


----------



## bluecrasher96

Count me in for 1kg please! thanks


----------



## hp10BII

I'll take one for the team. If it helps, you can add another kg to make it 3 kg in total for me, Alym.

I use R/O Right now, dosing is greater with Equilibrium so if the 2nd bucket doesn't go through, I'd have to buy more R/O Right anyways.


----------



## alym

Ok, that puts us short 4 kg, or roughly $44. We are buying 48kg in total; if we add $1 per kg (i.e. 12 per kg, rather than 11), we'd all subsidize a second bucket.

Alternatively, we could just wait and see if anyone else wants to get a few extra kg.


----------



## zhasan

Alright I'm in the midst of starting up a planted bio cube and by quickly skimming through the seachem website it seems like I might need this stuff. 

Just wondering about one thing.. On the website, I read that this is for reverse osmosis or deionized water only... does that mean I won't need it if I'm using regular tap water? 

So anyways, If the second order has gone through and you have some extra remaining I'll take 1KG.

Please let me know where I have to pick this up from. Ill be paying by cash. 

Thanks,

Zee.


----------



## alym

Well, with Zee's order, it brings us to 3 kg remaining. 
Zee, vancouver water is not very hard, which means that we do need a GH booster here (which is why so many of us are going in on the group buy).

I think that now that we're getting into more significant cash, and that we have 2 full group buys going, I'd like to get payment in advance if that's ok w/ everyone (it's a fair bit to put on my credit card!)

Those who have paid already, thank you. To those who have not, before I put the second group buy through, I'd like to sort out payment in advance as I'm getting a little apprehensive given the cost here.


----------



## bluecrasher96

alym said:


> Ok, that puts us short 4 kg, or roughly $44. We are buying 48kg in total; if we add $1 per kg (i.e. 12 per kg, rather than 11), we'd all subsidize a second bucket.


I'm fine with chipping in the extra $1 and will pay cash. I'll pm you to arrange a day/time to give you the money.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I don't have a problem with the extra buck, and if it's easier for you, I'll paypal you so that you have the money right away. Can you send me a PM with your Paypal?


----------



## alym

Thanks to absolutely everyone who has messaged, pm'd, and responded to this thread. I'm actually overwhelmed by the number of people interested in buying some equilibrium and had no idea that this would snowball like it did! 

Pretty nice to see that everyone is willing to make this work.

Given that we're basically just 4kg away from the second order, I'm comfortable saying that we should put through the order at this point.

If paying cash, let's make it $12/kg, that should cover any shortfall we may have on the second tub. (LOL, I still can't believe we're ordering 48kg of this stuff!)

I'm around most of the weekend to sort out payment -give me a shout at 604 433 7569.
I'm getting a spreadsheet together right now to track all this. I will get some larger fish bags to put the stuff into, and if you want to bring a container when you pick it up, it would be a good idea.


----------



## alym

Alym 4kg=$48
O.C.D Fishies	3kg=$36
Bubblebee 2kg=$24 PAID
jkam 2kg=$24
shelldweller 2kg=$24 PAID
bodo 2kg=$24 PAID
infrareddream	1kg=$12
dan-o 2kg=$24
discusdave 4kg=$48
n/a 2kg=$24 PAID
2wheelsx2 2kg=$24
peteace 2kg=$24
Davej 2kg=$24
Athena 1kg=$12 PAID


Edarion 1kg=$12
HP10BII 3kg=$36 PAID
tangdaddy 2kg=$24
j2daff 2kg=$24 PAID
Dosan 3kg=$36 PAID
CRSFan 3kg=$36
bluecrasher96	1kg=$12 PAID
zhasan 1kg=$12 PAID
djamm 1kg=$12


----------



## BubBleBee

I can meet up with u to pay the cash for my two anytime. whatever works for you let me know.


----------



## djamm

I know I am very late in this group buy...but if you still have any or anyone backs out I would like 2kg. 

Crossing my fingers,


----------



## alym

Djamm: I'll keep you posted. Perhaps PM jkam: there was 1 kg available already, and he didn't necessarily want as much...so I'm pretty sure you guys can work it out ;-)
I'll put you down as ONE for now.


----------



## InfraredDream

I haven't been around for the most of the weekend.
I am not very mobile during the week as I don't have the car, if you're willing to drive to my area (you know I live close to Gilmore skytrain) that would be great. Otherwise I am afraid it might be the next weekend.

As for measuring, do you want to do that together when you get them or you can just take my scale and do it? It is a digital very precise one.
I can also give some containers/plastic jars, I keep a lot of them to put kids legos, art supplies, etc.


----------



## alym

InfraredDream said:


> I haven't been around for the most of the weekend.
> I am not very mobile during the week as I don't have the car, if you're willing to drive to my area (you know I live close to Gilmore skytrain) that would be great. Otherwise I am afraid it might be the next weekend.
> 
> As for measuring, do you want to do that together when you get them or you can just take my scale and do it? It is a digital very precise one.
> I can also give some containers/plastic jars, I keep a lot of them to put kids legos, art supplies, etc.


Which area are you in? How close to Gilmore?


----------



## Shell Dweller

I just found this thread....I would take a kg if available. Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## davej

Just a thought but a box of large ziplock freezer bags from costco is cheap, and should hold a kilo no problem. A lot easier than trying to get enough yogurt containers.


----------



## wsl

Gah, I can't believe I've missed this thread for 5 whole days (I guess I can blame finals for that...). Anyways, Alym, if there is any left over, I wouldn't mind taking 1 kg myself.


----------



## jkam

If anyone wants some I'm put down as 4kg. I only really need 2kg so 2kg is up. PM me if you want to take my 2kg.


----------



## alym

Well, if Shell Dweller and wsl each want 1kg, and djamm is happy just taking ONE kg, I think we can make everyone happy.


----------



## alym

Haha, kinda funny: this thread is amongst the most views in this entire forum group lol...not bad for a thread that's only been around a week!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Thanks a bunch again Alym. Looks like you are almost ready to get the third bucket. lol ok my hoarding kicking in.


----------



## InfraredDream

alym said:


> Which area are you in? How close to Gilmore?


About 3-4 min walking from Gilmore skytrain station. 10 min walking from Brentwood town center.
Kids will be in Christmas break starting next week, so I'll be working from home for 2 weeks. Meaning after this Friday I'll be available most of the time.
If you need money/containers/scale sooner, just PM me and we'll arrange it


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*



InfraredDream said:


> About 3-4 min walking from Gilmore skytrain station. 10 min walking from Brentwood town center.
> Kids will be in Christmas break starting next week, so I'll be working from home for 2 weeks. Meaning after this Friday I'll be available most of the time.
> If you need money/containers/scale sooner, just PM me and we'll arrange it


Sounds like a plan,

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shell Dweller

Hello Alym; I am taking the 2 extra kg from Jkam. Confirmed.


----------



## BubBleBee

Hey Alym let me know when we can meet up. This weekend would work great for me. Let me know....I don't have a contact number for you but i will PM my digits to you.....ty ttys


----------



## alym

Hey all, I'm home most of this weekend if anyone wants to pay today or tomorrow. I just have an appt tomorrow (am) from 11-1.

As a plus, you can meet Lola, our new puppy!


----------



## alym

It's here!!!

I'm going to pick it up tonight. Thanks to those of you who have already paid and for those who have been in touch to arrange payment methods!

Now to weight this stuff out. My neighbors are going to think I'm dealing coke once you each start arriving here and grabbing bags of white powder.


----------



## effox

alym said:


> Now to weight this stuff out. My neighbors are going to think I'm dealing coke once you each start arriving here and grabbing bags of white powder.


I had conversations with my neighbours about this with the KNO3, lol... You joke but it's true.


----------



## alym

Hahahah! Nice.


----------



## alym

As it turns out, I was not able to get to J&L today due to work commitments but will be heading there on Monday. We can weigh it out at that time...


----------



## InfraredDream

WOW, that was fast!

It's gonna be fun for the people around for sure, white powder all the way 

Let me know when/if you need my help and containers.


----------



## alym

I've picked it up -- the buckets are HUUUUUGE.
We need the scale and containers; I'm free later this week, Monday/Tues to do the weighing. Should take a couple of hours I imagine?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think the ziplock freezer bags would be good containers also, unless we have enough little jars.


----------



## alym

I plan on using freezer bags...
but need the right size scale


----------



## neven

let me know if theres extra left over, i may need some soon as i did the most intelligent thing ever, shook the bottle of it BEFORE checking to see if the cap was on tight, on the fourth shake i looked like a drywaller


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*



neven said:


> let me know if theres extra left over, i may need some soon as i did the most intelligent thing ever, shook the bottle of it BEFORE checking to see if the cap was on tight, on the fourth shake i looked like a drywaller


I'm doubtful as 3 others have spoken up asking for some... Jl had a really decent price today though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*

Who has a scale we can use to weigh the stuff?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfraredDream

alym said:


> Who has a scale we can use to weigh the stuff?


As you know, I do 

I have kids with me the whole week though, but an hour two should work before they go crazy 
You can come anytime, just PM me to set up the time.

OR you can take the scale and bring it back to me once you're done if you prefer that way. It is a small digital scale, so it should be fairly accurate.


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium*



InfraredDream said:


> As you know, I do
> 
> I have kids with me the whole week though, but an hour two should work before they go crazy
> You can come anytime, just PM me to set up the time.
> 
> OR you can take the scale and bring it back to me once you're done if you prefer that way. It is a small digital scale, so it should be fairly accurate.


Sorry, braindead from all this marking...

Would love the help but it'd have to be here, these buckets are heavy!!! I'll post a photo, it's honestly insane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym

That's a LOT of equilibrium...


----------



## Edarion

I still want someeeeee


----------



## hp10BII

alym said:


> That's a LOT of equilibrium...


That's a good workout...


----------



## alym

Edarion said:


> I still want someeeeee


You are down for 1kg, but have not yet paid (as is the case for many people on the list).

I'll be phoning infrareddream in a couple of hours to grab the scale so we can weigh this stuff out. I'll post when that's done and then give a time when people can come pick up and pay.


----------



## InfraredDream

WOW, these buckets ARE BIG!
I am sorry I am attached to the kids this entire week, so it will be difficult to come and help. Do you think you can bring at least one of them over so we can do it together?

P.S. I'll pay when we meet


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium: photo posted!*



InfraredDream said:


> WOW, these buckets ARE BIG!
> I am sorry I am attached to the kids this entire week, so it will be difficult to come and help. Do you think you can bring at least one of them over so we can do it together?
> 
> P.S. I'll pay when we meet


Sure ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfraredDream

Perfect. So just let me know when you come, so we make sure we have 1 hour at home by that time and we'll see you 
As kids HAVE to be out at some point to avoid crazyness


----------



## InfraredDream

Not sure if you're checking your PMs, but a friend of ours called to have a playdate with the kids around 2 pm and I said I am waiting for a call to know if I am free or not. So PM or call me when you can to setup some time or maybe tomorrow. Let me know as I would like to help you with at least one bucket, it wouldn't be fair to you otherwise.


----------



## alym

Thanks again for the help weighing out the equilibrium today - it's now ready for pickup!
I'm at 3183 esmond avenue, burnaby. Call me at 604 433 7569 to arrange a pick up time tonight!

Alym


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just got home from my trip. Hopefully, you're free tomorrow night.


----------



## alym

Ok sounds great. Hopefully many of you can make it around the same time so I'm not wasting my entire week...

Thanks everyone,

Merry Christmas


----------



## djamm

i will give you a call tomorrow to pick up mine...would have picked mine up tonight but I hadn't realized it would be ready...Is there a good time for you.

Thanks so much!!!!

You can reach me at six zero four - six one eight - 3739

Cheers

Drew


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium: photo posted!*



djamm said:


> i will give you a call tomorrow to pick up mine...would have picked mine up tonight but I hadn't realized it would be ready...Is there a good time for you.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!
> 
> You can reach me at six zero four - six one eight - 3739
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Drew


What about 930 am?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfraredDream

Thank you so much for organizing it all, Alym! I hope we can do that kind of group buys again in the future!
And thanks a lot for the magic you shared with us, you are awesome!! 
Hope everybody will come and pick the bags soon enough as it can be very time consuming for you. 
Get organzed, people and pick up your bags


----------



## tang daddy

just read this I will be there tommorow to pick up thanks Alym!!


----------



## alym

Chris, what time? Can you come in the morning?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I should be able to come in the morning. I'll give you a call. Are you around all morning, or should I shoot for the 9:30 AM window?


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium: photo posted!*

Sooner the better as I need to run errands later this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteAce

Got mine. Thank you so much for taking your precious time to organize this!


----------



## alym

Not a problem at all - I don't mean to sound bothered by this at all btw, it's an absolute pleasure meeting so many of you.


----------



## Chappy

Hi Alym: Sorry I didn't get a chance to see you again - Gary picked up mine this morning. Thank you so much for organizing this whole group buy. If you get stuck with huge amounts, please let me know and I'll take some more off your hands.
The puppy is too cute for words, by the way  Enjoy every single second with her. They go by much too quickly, my friend  Your wife is gorgeous.


----------



## alym

Aww thanks  
We are trying to spend a ton of time w/ her, but she has been a handful - she's a little aggressive as a puppy and is nipping a LOT so training is very tricky. She can sit already though!!


----------



## bonsai dave

alym said:


> Aww thanks
> We are trying to spend a ton of time w/ her, but she has been a handful - she's a little aggressive as a puppy and is nipping a LOT so training is very tricky. She can sit already though!!


Hey alym get your pup alot of bully sticks and every time she starts to bit just give her one and it will help with that and plus she is still teething. I went through the same thing with my pup . BUt my pup would give a heads up when he need to chew on some thing he would come up to you and start to nibble on your hand.


----------



## alym

Paging "Edarion" -- are you gonna pick up or pay for your 1kg? If I don't hear from you by tomorrow, I will offer it to anyone else interested.

Cheers!
Alym


----------



## CRS Fan

Alym.

Once again you have gone 'above and beyond', my friend . Thank you for putting this group buy together. My roommate was a little leary when I walked into the house with a ziploc bag full of dubious white powder with '3 KG' written on it . We will need to have our 'Meeting of the Minds' soon. Hopefully this weekend.

Thanks again,

Stuart


----------



## InfraredDream

Yeah, we were making jokes while putting it in bags  Thinking how Alym's neighbours will look at him when so many people are coming, giving him money and leaving with bags of white powder


----------



## alym

Here's an update:

Dan-o: 2kg, not paid, not picked up
Edarion: 1kg not paid, not picked up
bluecrasher96: 1kg, paid, not picked up

Please arrange for pickup asap.
Thanks,
Alym


----------



## alym

PS: Did I give someone a 3kg bag by mistake?
Please double check your orders, against what you paid.

Thanks!!

Alym


----------



## alym

Guys, please double check your orders to ensure you got the right amounts.

Thanks,
Alym


----------



## jkam

I got a 2kg marked on mine. I'll weigh it tomorrow morning to make sure.


----------



## hp10BII

alym said:


> Guys, please double check your orders to ensure you got the right amounts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alym


All accounted for, I got my 3 kgs only.


----------



## BubBleBee

2kg's on mine and sadly do not own a scale...got the Wii.....could check against that.....lol


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium: photo posted!*

The bags are weighed right - I'm just concerned I may have given away the wrong bag...

Thanks for the prompt replies!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The ones I picked up all say 2 kg and feel and look correct.


----------



## CRS Fan

3KG is what I got and paid for.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## bonsai dave

I got 2x 2kg bags.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Picked up and paid for 3 kg's


----------



## Dosan

Alym, Thanks for the organization of the g/b again and the hc. Also, messed me up yesterday with the 9's and queen's, going to have to pay more attention, Luis


----------



## alym

Here's an update:

I have you as not picked up - please correct me if I'm wrong!
bluecrasher96: 1kg, paid, not picked up

Dan and Ed, please arrange a time to pay and pick up for tomorrow at the latest, otherwise, as discussed by PM, your equilibrium will be put back to the forum for sale. You've had nearly a month to pay and unfortunately, I don't want to be waiting any longer to settle up.

Dan-o: 2kg, not paid, not picked up
Edarion: 1kg not paid, not picked up

Thanks,
Alym


----------



## tang daddy

Thanks for meeting me for the stuff Alym, it works magic.....


----------



## alym

tang daddy said:


> Thanks for meeting me for the stuff Alym, it works magic.....


It was a pleasure my friend!
We should catch up soon


----------



## alym

Dan and Ed have not yet picked up - 2 kg have already been spoken for, and 1 is now available. First to PM gets it.


----------



## alym

That was fast. All gone.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good on ya Alym. Thanks for doing the GB and it sucks that people jam on you and don't own up to what they asked for. That kind of thing hurts everyone in the end.


----------



## alym

*Equilibrium: photo posted!*



2wheelsx2 said:


> Good on ya Alym. Thanks for doing the GB and it sucks that people jam on you and don't own up to what they asked for. That kind of thing hurts everyone in the end.


It wasn't so much that they were not going to pay at all - it was just dragging out far too long without prompt communication.

This gb took a lot of time and it was just too much of a hassle to keep waiting.

In all honesty, I feel really bad, but had to draw the line somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym

I have some great news - the last of the equilibrium has now been picked up. Thank you to everyone who participated in the group buy, I have to say that this has overall been a very pleasant experience meeting so many of you. 

Edarion: I'm sorry that you were unhappy with the way this group buy turned out, given the feedback you've left me on itrader. In future, to avoid having this happen again with other group buys, if you say you're going to participate in one, follow the thread, read the information posted, pay on time, and be prompt to pickup - it's only fair to the organizer.

Again, thanks to everyone for participating in this group buy - I'm still shocked that so many people got involved!!  

Since this group buy is now done, mods, please close this thread.

Alym


----------



## 2wheelsx2

alym said:


> Edarion: I'm sorry that you were unhappy with the way this group buy turned out, given the feedback you've left me on itrader. In future, to avoid having this happen again with other group buys, if you say you're going to participate in one, follow the thread, read the information posted, pay on time, and be prompt to pickup - it's only fair to the organizer.


I was going to leave this one alone, but couldn't.  Since nothing was exchanged (he didn't pay you and you didn't give him any product), no itrader can be reported. That's the problem with the itrader system. As long as no transaction took place, people can do whatever they want, making it impossible to track how many times people have committed to buying something and then no-showing.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

We all know you are awesome Alym!!!! Thanks again what a great Group Buy it was and I am glad that for the most part it went well for you.


----------



## alym

2wheelsx2 said:


> I was going to leave this one alone, but couldn't.  Since nothing was exchanged (he didn't pay you and you didn't give him any product), no itrader can be reported. That's the problem with the itrader system. As long as no transaction took place, people can do whatever they want, making it impossible to track how many times people have committed to buying something and then no-showing.


I disagree. I put close to 500 on my credit card on peoples' commitment here to buy - once committed to a group buy, that IS the transaction - if I couldn't find another buyer, I would be on the hook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2

alym said:


> I disagree. I put close to 500 on my credit card on peoples' commitment here to buy - once committed to a group buy, that IS the transaction - if I couldn't find another buyer, I would be on the hook.


I totally agree with you. I was out $300 of my own pocket for the pleco cave group buy, and luckily, I was able to resell the caves where people jammed out (and they know who they are), but nothing ever really came out of it. And those people never even had to courtesy to return my PM's.


----------



## alym

While this is veering off topic, I think that is a perfect time to leave a neutral iTrader to explain the situation - I agree that since no real "transaction" occurred, it would be out of line to leave a negative review, telling people what happened is fair - especially for those organizing another GB.


----------



## BubBleBee

If I haven't said thanx....THANXXXX.....AWESOME BUY.....THANX FOR PUTTING ALL TOGETHER....


----------



## alym

BubBleBee said:


> If I haven't said thanx....THANXXXX.....AWESOME BUY.....THANX FOR PUTTING ALL TOGETHER....


You are very welcome, it was truly a pleasure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhasan

Alym just want to thank you for arranging everything. You put in a lot of effort on this to help all of us out! 

P.S. I'm a fan of your magic tricks!!!


----------



## neven

just out of curiosity, anyone who participated in this group buy have some to sell?


----------



## djamm

maybe you should organize the next group buy....


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

when can you do another group buy ?
i missed out on the last one =(


----------



## CRS Fan

Alym is no longer actively in the hobby, so I suggest someone else organizing one if the need is there .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## AquaAddict

*Equilibrium*

Hi,

If there is any Equilibrium left over, I would like some.

AquaAddict


----------



## neven

for those who missed out, you may be able to get into the kent group buy, i got in the last one and i ended up switching from equillibrium to kent permanently (Love the lack of cloudy water)


----------



## CRS Fan

neven said:


> for those who missed out, you may be able to get into the kent group buy, i got in the last one and i ended up switching from equillibrium to kent permanently (Love the lack of cloudy water)


I see I have another dedicated Kent convert ! DeepRed has organized another Kent Group Buy. He may have some excess leftover. It's worth a PM.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

